# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2015 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## vko

Vuoden 2015 listaus löytyy täältä.

----------


## kalle.

Länsilinjat Oy 106, MMB-106, Volvo 8908RLE 6x2, YV3T7U527E1169056, rek. tänään

----------


## antsa

Tämän vuoden alussa Turun Liikennelaitokselle tullut Scania K? 2-akseliset Omniexpress 320LE numerot 7 TZR-107, 8 TZR-108, 9 TZR-109, 10 TZR-110 ja 11 TZR-111.

----------


## JT

HelB:n uudet Omniexpress 320 LE -telit:
#1403 = XVH-469
#1404 = XVH-468
#1405 = XVH-467
#1406 = XVH-471
#1407 = XVH-473
#1408 = XVH-470
#1409 = XVH-472

----------


## bussifriikki

> HelB:n uudet Omniexpress 320 LE -telit:
> #1403 = XVH-469


Ja 1403:n valmistenumero on YS2K6X20001892304

----------


## KriZuu

Kylmäsen Liikenne #8 (TZS-890), Scania K320UB OmniExpress 320LE
YS2K4X20001888046, käyttöönotto 13.1.2015

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Turun Kaupunkiliikenteen uudelle seiskalle (TZR-107) sain TraFista alustanumeron YS2K4X20001888100, käyttöönottopäivä on 9.1.2015, 37 istumapaikkaa kuskin lisäksi.
Hassua on se, että TraFi mainitsee konetehoksi 169 kW, joka vastaa 230 hevosvoimaa. Olen ymmärtänyt, ettei Scanian nykymallistossa (Euro 6) olisi enää sentehoista versiota (K230UB), vaan tilalla on 250-hummainen. Olisiko tämä siis sittenkin K250UB? Ei liene tavatonta, että TraFin teholukemissa olisi virheitä.
Scanian tyyppikilpeä en nähnyt, ulkokuvan autosta otin: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/16101749289

----------


## Bussimies

Savonlinjan (Autolinjat) #423 (Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE) näyttäis vielä puuttuvan listauksesta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Savonlinjan (Autolinjat) #423 (Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE) näyttäis vielä puuttuvan listauksesta.


Lisään heti sitten kun joku kertoo sen rekisteritunnuksen.

----------


## Miska

> Savonlinjan (Autolinjat) #423 (Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE) näyttäis vielä puuttuvan listauksesta.


Milloinkohan tämä auto on oikeasti rekisteröity ja otettu käyttöön? Autohan valmistui jo viime kesänä osana Savonlinja-yhtiöiden 30 auton tilauserää, mutta ensimmäiset havainnot linjalla taitavat olla vasta vuoden 2015 puolelta. Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteeseen on sopimuksen mukaan hankittava uusia autoja sopimuskauden aikana muistaakseni vajaan vuoden välein, joten tämä lienee ensimmäinen näistä kesken sopimuskauden hankittavista uusista. Se on taas sitten ihan oma kysymyksensä, mikä järki on ollut hankkia 250 000 euron bussi seisomaan puoleksi vuodeksi pihaan ennen käyttöönottoa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tammelundin Liikenteen linjalla h73N tänään kokovalkoinen Volvo 8900LE. Rekisterikilpi oli VMZ-195 ja kylkinumero 9. Takaovetonta mallia (120) näytti olevan.


YV3T7U523F1170321

----------


## kuukanko

> YV3T7U523F1170321


Bongasitko bussista vai trafititko? Jos trafitit, niin oliko bussi Tammelundin Liikenteen vai joku demobussi tms., kun se kerran on vielä kokovalkoinen?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Bongasitko bussista vai trafititko? Jos trafitit, niin oliko bussi Tammelundin Liikenteen vai joku demobussi tms., kun se kerran on vielä kokovalkoinen?


Trafin tietojen mukaan haltijana Tammelundin Liikenne, otettu käyttöön ja rekisteröity toissapäivänä 16. tammikuuta.

----------


## Spotteri51

> Bongasitko bussista vai trafititko? Jos trafitit, niin oliko bussi Tammelundin Liikenteen vai joku demobussi tms., kun se kerran on vielä kokovalkoinen?


Minä bongasin ja kuvasin tuon Kustaa Vaasan Tiellä molemmilta puolilta. Se oli siis kokovalkoinen eikä maalauksessa ollut muuta Tammelundiin viittaavaa kuin ehkä kylkinumero 9 ja sekin vain oven puolella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:54 ----------




> Minä bongasin ja kuvasin tuon Kustaa Vaasan Tiellä molemmilta puolilta. Se oli siis kokovalkoinen eikä maalauksessa ollut muuta Tammelundiin viittaavaa kuin ehkä kylkinumero 9 ja sekin vain oven puolella.


Väänsin pika-pikaa RAW-TIFF-JPEG-menetelmällä kuvan galleriaan (jos hyväksytään.)

----------


## kuukanko

Kuulin, että tuo Tammelundin Liikenteen uusi olisi Volvon kevytrakennebussin proto ja testikäytössä Tammelundilla n. kuukauden. Sen jälkeen Tammelundille tulee tilalle ihan oma perinteinen Volvo.

Kuulemma myös Iveco on tehnyt kevytrakennebussin, joten silläkin saralla alkaa olla kilpailua.

----------


## Spotteri51

> Kuulin, että tuo Tammelundin Liikenteen uusi olisi Volvon kevytrakennebussin proto ja testikäytössä Tammelundilla n. kuukauden. Sen jälkeen Tammelundille tulee tilalle ihan oma perinteinen Volvo.
> 
> Kuulemma myös Iveco on tehnyt kevytrakennebussin, joten silläkin saralla alkaa olla kilpailua.


No se näyttikin jotenkin pienemmältä ja "heppoisemmalta" verrattuna esim. Nobinan, Veolian ja Pohjolan Liikenteen 8900LE-versioihin. Onko tyyppimerkintä vielä kuitenkin sama B8R/8900LE?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuulin, että tuo Tammelundin Liikenteen uusi olisi Volvon kevytrakennebussin proto ja testikäytössä Tammelundilla n. kuukauden.


Eli esim. HelB saattanee tilata jotain muuta kuin VDL Citea LLE-120:tä ensi syksyksi, riippuen tietysti siitä, millä aikataululla tuota tulee saamaan.

----------


## K113

> Lisään heti sitten kun joku kertoo sen rekisteritunnuksen.


Rekisteritunnus tuolle Autolinjat Oy #423:lle on: *LMO-638*.

----------


## kuukanko

> Rekisteritunnus tuolle Autolinjat Oy #423:lle on: *LMO-638*.


Ja on otettu käyttöön vasta 2015.

----------


## karvinen

Tuosta savonlinjan #423 taidan olla sitä mieltä et olisi jo rekisteröity viime elokuussa http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....?haku=SL%20423 ainakin tämän mukaan

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Eli esim. HelB saattanee tilata jotain muuta kuin VDL Citea LLE-120:tä ensi syksyksi, riippuen tietysti siitä, millä aikataululla tuota tulee saamaan.


Omnia en usko että tulee saamaan Syksyksi

----------


## Zetor

> Kuulin, että tuo Tammelundin Liikenteen uusi olisi Volvon kevytrakennebussin proto ja testikäytössä Tammelundilla n. kuukauden. Sen jälkeen Tammelundille tulee tilalle ihan oma perinteinen Volvo.


Rekisteritietojen mukaan tuon Volvon omamassa on 11593kg eli aika kaukana ollaan kevytrakenneautosta. Eikös tuo ole tietyille Keski-Euroopan markkinoille tehty kaupunkiversio jossa ei ole etuosassa podestereita, ikkunoiden alareuna on tuotu alemmas ja rengaskoko on 275/70R22.5. Pikaisesti löysin referenssiksi tämän uutisen viimeisen lauseen: http://www.busworld.org/articles/detail/1268

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuosta savonlinjan #423 taidan olla sitä mieltä et olisi jo rekisteröity viime elokuussa http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....?haku=SL%20423 ainakin tämän mukaan


Minä uskon enemmän TraFia kuin tuota sivustoa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Eikös tuo ole tietyille Keski-Euroopan markkinoille tehty kaupunkiversio jossa ei ole etuosassa podestereita, ikkunoiden alareuna on tuotu alemmas ja rengaskoko on 275/70R22.5. Pikaisesti löysin referenssiksi tämän uutisen viimeisen lauseen: http://www.busworld.org/articles/detail/1268


Löytyi kuvatodistettakin: http://infobus.pl/text.php?id=43684

----------


## Karosa

> Löytyi kuvatodistettakin: http://infobus.pl/text.php?id=43684


Linkkisi ei johda mihinkään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Linkkisi ei johda mihinkään.


Sivusto taitaa olla vain nurin tällä hetkellä. Eilisiltana linkki toimi.

----------


## KriZuu

Eskelisen Lapin Linjat (NJO-754), Volvo B11R 9700H UG
Eskelisen Lapin Linjat (NJO-755), Volvo B11R 9700H UG

----------


## J_J

> Se on taas sitten ihan oma kysymyksensä, mikä järki on ollut hankkia 250 000 euron bussi seisomaan puoleksi vuodeksi pihaan ennen käyttöönottoa.


Jos yksittäin hankitun bussin kappalehinta onkin tuo mainitsemasi, se saattaa kymmenien autojen kaupassa olla jotain ihan muuta. Mikäli lisäksi valmistaja/myyjä tuotantokapasiteettinsa tehostamisen vuoksi tekee "ohittamattoman" tarjouksen vaikkapa kyseisen bussin maksuehdon suhteen, homma saattaa muodostua hyvinkin järkeväksi?

----------


## KriZuu

*Savonlinja #449* (FLI-992), Iveco Crossway
VNE6236P40M021964, käyttöönotettu 5.2.2015

Pituus 12097
Leveys 2550
Akseliväli 6200
Istumapaikkojen lkm 57
Istuimet kuljettajan vieressä 1
Ovien lkm 2

----------


## Bussipoika

> *Savonlinja #449* (FLI-992), Iveco Crossway
> VNE6236P40M021964, käyttöönotettu 5.2.2015


Mihin kaupunkiin tämä on menossa? (tai on jo)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mihin kaupunkiin tämä on menossa? (tai on jo)


Naapurifoorumilla kerrotaan sen olevan varustettu Linja-Karjalan logoilla, joten Joensuu/Savonlinna-akseli lienee todennäköisin.

----------


## jtm

Juuri tällä hetkellä hieman ennen Hyvinkäätä Vt. 3:lla pohjoista kohti ajoi vihreä koekilvillä Volvo 7900 hybrid. Jollain tarkempaa tietoa vehkeestä?

----------


## Bussimies

> Juuri tällä hetkellä hieman ennen Hyvinkäätä Vt. 3:lla pohjoista kohti ajoi vihreä koekilvillä Volvo 7900 hybrid. Jollain tarkempaa tietoa vehkeestä?


Liittyisiköhän tähän? http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...tilaisuus.html

"Tilaisuuden yhteydessä on mahdollista tutustua hybridibussiin kaupungintalon pysäköintialueella."

----------


## kuukanko

Kovanen-yhtiöt: Mercedes-Benz Tourismo RHK CJS-538 WEB63246013267264

Ilmeisesti korvasi Kovasen viimeisenä hopeanvärisenä bussina olleen Tourinon

----------


## bussifriikki

Tammelundin Liikenne 9

Volvo 8900LE B8RLE
BRV-182
YV3T7U521F1171757
Käyttöönotto: 26.03.2015

----------


## Lasse

Jari Kaari Oy TZS-951 Scania OmniExpress 360, telillä ja inva-varustuksella. Käyttöönotto 31.3.2015.

----------


## KriZuu

Korsisaari #50 (CJS-636), Mercedes-Benz Tourismo RH-M
Käyttöönotto 18.3.2015

----------


## Eppu

> Korsisaari #50 (CJS-636), Mercedes-Benz Tourismo RH-M
> Käyttöönotto 18.3.2015


Ahaa. Tiedätkö tuosta jotain enemmän? Ovijärjestys? Kun tuo RH-M -malli vaikuttais kovin sopivalta Nurmijärven liikenteeseen, joten oletettavasti näitä olis tulossa enemmänkin?

----------


## Karosa

OnniBusin uudet Astromegat, 3 ekaa allaolevassa listassa tullut, loput 4 noudattaa kuitenkin mainittuja tietoja:

#F322, YE2X27SD368D55522 = MMB-122
#F323, YE2X27SD368D55523 = MMB-123
#F324, YE2X27SD368D55524 = MMB-124
#F325, YE2X27SD368D55525 = MMB-125
#F326, YE2X27SD368D55526 = MMB-126
#F327, YE2X27SD368D55527 = MMB-127
#F328, YE2X27SD368D55528 = MMB-128

----------


## Lasse

Linja-autoliikenne J. Salminen, MMC-333 VDL Futura FHD2 129-370, käyttöönotto 9.1.2015.
Kuva tästä, ja aiemmin tänään raportoidusta Jari Kaaren uudesta inva-varusteisesta OmniExpressistä.




---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:21 ----------




> Ahaa. Tiedätkö tuosta jotain enemmän? Ovijärjestys? Kun tuo RH-M -malli vaikuttais kovin sopivalta Nurmijärven liikenteeseen, joten oletettavasti näitä olis tulossa enemmänkin?


Ovijärjestys 1-1-0.

----------


## kuukanko

Kovanen-yhtiöt: Mercedes-Benz Tourismo RHK CJS-616 WEB63246013267265

----------


## Karosa

Liikenne O. Niemelä #7, Volvo B11R (YV3T2U828DA162688) 9700H UG (1312-1) = MMB-107, käyttöönotto 18.2.2015.

----------


## KriZuu

Korsisaari #51 (CJS-637), Mercedes-Benz Tourismo RH-M

----------


## Eppu

> Korsisaari #51 (CJS-637), Mercedes-Benz Tourismo RH-M


WEB63244013269130, 12,98m x 2,55m, akseliväli 6920, 59 istumapaikkaa, rekisteröity 18.3.2015. Kun hakee A-katsastuksesta katastusaikaa rekisteritunnukselle CJS-638, löytyy silläkin M-B-merkkinen auto, joka on niin ikään otettu käyttöön samana päivänä. Se lienee sitten #52, mutta pitäähän tuo vielä varmistaa. Myös CJS-635 on vastaavanlainen mersu. Sen sijaan rekistereillä CJS-639 ja CJS-634 löytyy jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## KriZuu

> Kun hakee A-katsastuksesta katastusaikaa rekisteritunnukselle CJS-638, löytyy silläkin M-B-merkkinen auto, joka on niin ikään otettu käyttöön samana päivänä. Se lienee sitten #52, mutta pitäähän tuo vielä varmistaa.


Bongattu tänään ja on tosiaan #52.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Korsisaari 52/CJS-638 on valmistenumero WEB63244013269131: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/16880939478/

----------


## J_J

Niin se historia tavallaan toistaa itseään... Eikös Korsisaarelle tullut -95 ainakin neljän auton sarja "vastaavia" Setroja vastaavaan liikenteeseen... Olivat toki 12-metrisiä ja tuon ajan perusvarustein, mutta kuitenkin. Tarkoitan näitä muutaman vuoden ikäisenä Tampereelle, Länsilinjoille päätyneitä 300-sarjan lähiliikenneautoja, jotka tekivät pitkän työrupeaman pirkanmaalaisessa bussiliikenteessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> : https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/16880939478/


Aika kalpea tuo Korsisaaren uudistettu väritys  :Tongue:

----------


## kuukanko

> #F325, YE2X27SD368D55525 = MMB-125


Tämäkin on nyt tullut, havaittu tänään F1:llä.

----------


## Karosa

Kososen uusi Volvo 9700 on MMB-156.

----------


## kuukanko

> #F326, YE2X27SD368D55526 = MMB-126


Tämä seisoi äsken teippaamattomana Elielinaukion pysäköintialueella.

----------


## jtm

> Tämä seisoi äsken teippaamattomana Elielinaukion pysäköintialueella.


Ja oli tänään F3:lla Tampereelta Helsinkiin

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Korsisaari 50/CJS-636 on WEB63244013269129: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/16951377449/

----------


## kuukanko

> #F327, YE2X27SD368D55527 = MMB-127
> #F328, YE2X27SD368D55528 = MMB-128


Bongasin nämä viimeisetkin eilisen vuorokauden puolella, 328:n vielä ilman teippejä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Korsisaaren neljäs Tourismo RH-M on 53/CJS-635, WEB63244013269128.

----------


## Karosa

Elielinaukion taukoparkissa seisoi äsken kellertävän ruskea Volvo 9700HD UG-teli rekisterikilvin VXR-602, Euro6-perämerkinnästä päätellen uusi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Elielinaukion taukoparkissa seisoi äsken kellertävän ruskea Volvo 9700HD UG-teli rekisterikilvin VXR-602, Euro6-perämerkinnästä päätellen uusi.


Trafin mukaan haltijana Turun Citybus tämän vuoden huhtikuusta alkaen, mutta käyttöönotto oli jo toukokuussa 2014. YV3T2U825E1167784

----------


## Karosa

Kokovalkoinen Mercedes-Benz Citaro 2+2+1 ovin seisoo Klovin katsastuspisteen jonossa.

----------


## Tenava

> Kokovalkoinen Mercedes-Benz Citaro 2+2+1 ovin seisoo Klovin katsastuspisteen jonossa.


Helbin uusia Jokeri 2 Volvoja tänään katsastuksessa Tuupakassa ainakin kuusi kpl

----------


## Lasse

J. Vainion Liikenne Oy 57 VXR-157 VDL Futura FHD2 129.370, käyttöönotto 27.3.2015.

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Matka #43, Volvo B11R 9700H UG = ZKO-399
Pohjolan Matka #81, Volvo B11R (YV3T2U827FA171207) 9700H UG = ZKO-384

----------


## Karosa

Länsiterminaalissa bongattua: Valkoisia korkeita ivecoita, kilvet CTM-424 ja CTM-425.

Näyttäisi olevan Korsisaaren kylkinumerofontti, toinen on #70, lienee uusia?

----------


## Eppu

> Länsiterminaalissa bongattua: Valkoisia korkeita ivecoita, kilvet CTM-424 ja CTM-425.
> 
> Näyttäisi olevan Korsisaaren kylkinumerofontti, toinen on #70, lienee uusia?


Ilmeisesti. Bongasin tuon #70:n Ruhan kohdalla äsken mut kuva jäi uupumaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> lienee uusia?


Molemmat huhtikuussa käyttöönotettuja.

----------


## Karosa

Lehtimäen Liikenne #51, Mercedes-Benz Citaro = GLK-407

----------


## KriZuu

> Länsiterminaalissa bongattua: Valkoisia korkeita ivecoita, kilvet CTM-424 ja CTM-425.
> 
> Näyttäisi olevan Korsisaaren kylkinumerofontti, toinen on #70, lienee uusia?


CTM-424 on saanut nyt numerokseen #72.

----------


## Eppu

Pari trafitusta tuli tehtyä:
Ventoniemi #29: http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...p?haku=NJR-649
Lehtimäki #51: http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...p?haku=GLK-407

----------


## kuukanko

Ykköstiellä meni tänään Ikaalisten Matkatoimiston ajossa Nyholmin Volvo 9700 -teli FLN-124, joka näyttäisi olevan ensirekisteröity tällä viikolla.

----------


## Lasse

> Ykköstiellä meni tänään Ikaalisten Matkatoimiston ajossa Nyholmin Volvo 9700 -teli FLN-124, joka näyttäisi olevan ensirekisteröity tällä viikolla.


Kylkinumero on 11 ja malli HD.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:20 ----------

Hyvinkään Liikenne Oy 8 FLN-123 Volvo 9700 HD, käyttöönotto 11.5.2015

----------


## antsa

Koiviston Auton väreissä uusi kabus numerolla 320 TZS-900. Siispä tuo TZS-901 lienee 321 mut varmistetaan ku näkyy liikkeellä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koiviston Auton väreissä uusi kabus numerolla 320 TZS-900.


Tuo ei kuitenkaan pääse listoille, koska se on otettu käyttöön ulkomailla viime vuoden marraskuussa (ilmeisesti siis pistetty kilpiin siinä maassa, missä on käynyt tyyppihyväksyttävänä).

----------


## Eppu

Naapurifoorumilta poimittua: Martti Laurila VXR-150 Volvo 9700H UG (Delta 1416-1) / Volvo B11R 4x2 1+0+1 51+1+1 13,06m av.6,78m. Trafin mukaan rekisteröity huhtikuussa.

----------


## Karosa

OnniBus.comille tullut Astromega, #329, rekisteriltään MMB-129.

----------


## antsa

H.Ranta Kurikasta mainostaa omilla sivuillaan autoa 1 YIO-255 Volvo B8R 9500. Onkohan tuo ihan uusi vai esim. esittelyauto jostain ?

----------


## Tomi

> H.Ranta Kurikasta mainostaa omilla sivuillaan autoa 1 YIO-255 Volvo B8R 9500. Onkohan tuo ihan uusi vai esim. esittelyauto jostain ?


Omistajakuljettaja keväällä kertoili, että jollain messuilla Suomessa oli kyseistä autoa tutkinut ja myöhemmin oli edustaja tullut tallin pihaan kyseisellä autolla tekemään tarjousta. Ja kaupat tuli. Tämän vuoden mallia auto jokatapauksessa on.

----------


## Karosa

OnniBus.comille tullut Astromega, #330, rekisteriltään MMB-130.

----------


## antsa

Savonlinjan uusi Volvo 9500 alusta ? numerolla 450 ja rekisteri VXO-516.

----------


## J_J

> Savonlinjan uusi Volvo 9500 alusta ? numerolla 450 ja rekisteri VXO-516.


Jos kyseessä uusi auto, niin käsittääkseni 9500-mallin alustaksi tarjotaan vain B8R:ää.

----------


## Karosa

OnniBus.comille tullut Astromega, #331, rekisteriltään MMB-131.

----------


## antsa

Savonlinja oli kuvannu omissa tiedoissaan kolme Tsekeistä tullutta käytettyä volvo 9700 ja tuon uuden volvo 9500 kesän alun hankinnoiksi. Pari päivää sitten lastasin siihen paketteja niin ihan uusi se oli. Uskotaan siis että B8R.

----------


## antsa

Noiden Kabussien kylkinumerot TZS-901 on 321 ja -903 on 323.

----------


## Karosa

OnniBus.comin Astromegoja:

#F332,  MMB-132
#F333,  MMB-133

----------


## C3P

Valkeakosken liikenne #19 ZKM-319,  Volvo B11R YV3T2U824FA172914,  9700S 1444-1

----------


## kuukanko

Tänään on rekisteröity Van Hool TDX 27 Astromegat MMB-134 ja MMB-135. Omistajasta minulla ei ole varmaa tietoa, mutta sitä tuskin on vaikea arvata  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Omistajasta minulla ei ole varmaa tietoa


Onnibusin ovat  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rehtori

Jo listalla olevaan Irizartiin EMJ-325 lisätietoja:

Irizar i6 12.35
10837 cm3
291kW
VS916AD00F1016396
Istumapaikkoja 51kpl
Käyttöönotto 12.6.2015
Omistaja: Irizar Bus Fonland, Turku, ei haltijoita.

Ja VDL XVH-519
VDL Futura FHD2-129/370
10837 cm3
271kW
XNL501E100D004200
Istumapaikkoja 55 kpl
Käyttöönotto 12.5.2015
Omistaja: VDL Bus & Coach Finland Oy, Vantaa, ei haltijoita

----------


## Karosa

Jyväskylän Liikenteen uusia VDL Citea LLE-120:iä ainakin kilvin VXT-463, VXT-471, VXT-480.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Onnibusin ovat


Omist: Nordea Rahoitus Suomi Oy osamaksu
Halt: Onnibus.com Oy

----------


## Karosa

> Omist: Nordea Rahoitus Suomi Oy osamaksu
> Halt: Onnibus.com Oy


Pointtisi oli? Ei tänne ilmoiteta rahoitusyhtiötä vaan liikennöitsijä..

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Pointtisi oli? Ei tänne ilmoiteta rahoitusyhtiötä vaan liikennöitsijä..


Niin täälähän oli puhe noihin liittyen omistajasta eikä auton käyttäjästä, vaikkei sillä merkitystä olekkaan kuka autot omistaa kun ideana kuitenkin on harjoittaa liiketoimintaa linja-autoilla eikä omistaa niitä.
Ja vielä tähän lisäys että nuo vuodaan luokitella lisätiedoiksi kalustoon liittyen, enhän mä ilmoittanut mitään uutta autoa, vaan lisäsin tietoja...

----------


## KriZuu

Jyväskylän Liikenne VXT-470, VDL Citea LLE-120
Jyväskylän Liikenne VXT-481, VDL Citea LLE-120

----------


## Pulustaja

> Jyväskylän Liikenne VXT-470, VDL Citea LLE-120
> Jyväskylän Liikenne VXT-481, VDL Citea LLE-120


Vastikään rekisteröityjä vastaavia VDL:iä:

VXT-463
VXT-464
VXT-465
VXT-466
VXT-467
VXT-469
VXT-470
VXT-471
VXT-472
VXT-474
VXT-475
VXT-476
VXT-479
VXT-480
VXT-481
VXT-490
VXT-491
VXT-492
VXT-493
VXT-494

...mutta sitä en osaa sanoa varmaksi ovatko nämä kaikki JyLi:n, sillä myös Koskilinjoille on tulossa viiden auton satsi. Toki äkkiä kuviteltuna Jyväskylän autot olisivat samassa nipussa.

----------


## Pulustaja

Nyt rekisterissä myös VDL kilviltään VXT-497.

----------


## Mikko121

Pienellä hutilaukauksella, kun noita Jyväskylän/Oulun VDL:ä koitin vilkuilla, tuli sellainen sivuosuma kuin VXT-462. Vuonna 2015 käyttöönotettu Ebusco.

Kenellehän mahtaisi olevan menossa?

----------


## Karosa

> tuli sellainen sivuosuma kuin VXT-462. Vuonna 2015 käyttöönotettu Ebusco.
> 
> Kenellehän mahtaisi olevan menossa?


Kyseessä on Transdevin autosta #3004, ollyt jossain muualla jo ennen, eli ei ole uudesta kyse.

----------


## Joonas Pio

VXT-471 on Jyväskylän Liikenne 575 ja VXT-480 on Jyväskylän Liikenne 595.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän Liikenne 574, VXT-469

----------


## Eppu

Ruhan pihaan ajeli äsken citea #1546, rekkari VXT-491.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ruhan pihaan ajeli äsken citea #1546, rekkari VXT-491.


Se liikkui joskus klo 14 ja 15 välillä Kivistön aseman ympäristössä. Taisi olla uusien reittien opettelutarkoituksessa siellä.

----------


## Karosa

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen autoja,

#1543 	VXT-494		VDL	Citea LLE-120	XNL405E100B004602
#1544 	VXT-497       	VDL	Citea LLE-120	XNL405E100B004603
#1545 	VXT-493		VDL	Citea LLE-120	XNL405E100B004604
#1546 	VXT-491		VDL	Citea LLE-120	XNL405E100B004605
#1547 	VXT-490		VDL	Citea LLE-120	XNL405E100B004606
#1548 	VXT-492		VDL	Citea LLE-120	XNL405E100B004607

OnniBus.comin autoja,

#F336 	MMB-136   	VanHool	TDX27 Astromega	YE2X27SD368D55849
#F337 	MMB-137   	VanHool	TDX27 Astromega	YE2X27SD368D55850
#F338 	MMB-138   	VanHool	TDX27 Astromega	YE2X27SD368D55851

----------


## kuukanko

Nobinan Mersuja (malli Citaro LE MÜ):
JJT-251
JJT-252
JJT-253
JJT-254
JJT-255
JJT-256
JJT-257
JJT-258
JJT-259
JJT-260
JJT-261
JJT-262
JJT-263
JJT-264

Tiettävästi kylkinumerot näille on järjestyksessä 951 - 964.

----------


## Rehtori

HelB runkolinja OmniExpress:

VXT-504 #1506
9291cm3
Käyttöönotto 31.7.2015
Omistaja: Nordea rahoitus, osamaksu
Haltija: HelB
Teho 206kW
Valmistenumero: YS2K6X20001894829

VXT-505 #1507
Muuten samat, mutta
Valmistenumero: YS2K6X20001894832

VXT-508
 Muuten samat, mutta
Valmistenumero: YS2K6X20001894902

----------


## KriZuu

> HelB runkolinja OmniExpress:
> 
> VXT-508
>  Muuten samat, mutta
> Valmistenumero: YS2K6X20001894902


Tämä on #1510.

Lisätään tähän myös muita samaisia Omneja:

#1511 = VXT-509
#1512 = VXT-510
#1514 = VXT-512

----------


## Tuomas

Tässä ne OmniExpressit, joita Ruhan pihalla näkyi tänään 4.8.2015. Kaikkien alustanumerot ovat mallia YS2K6X2000XXXXXXX. 

1506 VXT-504 1894829
1507 VXT-505 1894832
1508 VXT-506 1894897
1509 ???-??? 1894882
1510 VXT-508 1894902
1511 VXT-509 1894905
1512 VXT-510 1894910
1513 VXT-511 1894912
1514 VXT-512 1894924
1517 ???-??? 1894927
1518 ???-??? 1895010
1519 ???-??? 1894992
1520 ???-??? 1895004
1521 ???-??? 1894998
1522 ???-??? 1895022
1523 ???-??? 1895016
1524 ???-??? 1895122
1525 ???-??? 1895108
1526 ???-??? 1895034
1527 ???-??? 1895028
1529 ???-??? 1895115
1530 ???-??? 1895147
1532 ???-??? 1895043
1533 ???-??? 1895150
1534 ???-??? 1895196

----------


## Karosa

> Nobinan Mersuja (malli Citaro LE MÜ):


Tarkennetaan alustanumeroiden kera:

Mersut #951 - #980:

JJT-251	=	WEB62852413129639
JJT-252	=	WEB62852413129640
JJT-253	=	WEB62852413129641
JJT-254	=	WEB62852413129642
JJT-255	=	WEB62852413129643
JJT-256	=	WEB62852413129644
JJT-257	=	WEB62852413129645
JJT-258	=	WEB62852413129646
JJT-259	=	WEB62852413129647
JJT-260	=	WEB62852413129648
JJT-261	=	WEB62852413129649
JJT-262	=	WEB62852413129650
JJT-263	=	WEB62852413129651
JJT-264	=	WEB62852413129652
JJT-265	=	WEB62852413129653
JJT-266	=	WEB62852413129654
JJT-267	=	WEB62852413129655
JJT-268	=	WEB62852413129656
JJT-269	=	WEB62852413129657
JJT-270	=	WEB62852413129658
JJT-271	=	WEB62852413129659
JJT-272	=	WEB62852413129660
JJT-273	=	WEB62852413129661
JJT-274	=	WEB62852413129662
JJT-275	=	WEB62852413129663
JJT-276	=	WEB62852413129664
JJT-277	=	WEB62852413129665
JJT-278	=	WEB62852413129666
JJT-279	=	WEB62852413129667
JJT-280	=	WEB62852413129668

----------


## Pulustaja

VXT-475 on Jyväskylän Liikenne #579 ja VXT-481 puolestaan JyLi #594.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkennetaan


JJT-265 - JJT-280:aa ei kuitenkaan ainakaan vielä löydy ajoneuvorekisteristä.

----------


## KriZuu

Lisää HelBin Omneja kilpiin.

K280UB 6x2
#1520, VXT-518
#1521, VXT-519
#1522, VXT-521
#1524, VXT-523
#1525, VXT-524
#1526, VXT-525
#1528, VXT-527

----------


## kuukanko

> JJT-265 - JJT-280:aa ei kuitenkaan ainakaan vielä löydy ajoneuvorekisteristä.


Nyt kilpiin on saatu lisää Nobinan Citaroita:
JJT-266
JJT-268
JJT-269
JJT-270
JJT-271
JJT-272
JJT-273

Sekä myös kaikki Iveco Crossway Low Entryt:
JJT-246
JJT-247
JJT-248
JJT-249
JJT-250

Ja osa Volvo 8900LE:istä:
SNM-341
JJT-242
JJT-243
JJT-245

----------


## Karosa

Osa näistä on mainittu, mutta en jaksa alkaa seulomaan, joten pistän kaikki:

Nobinan autoja:

SNM-341	=	Volvo	B8RLE	=	YV3T7U524F1172949
JJT-242	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U529F1172963
JJT-243	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U520F1172964
JJT-245	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U524F1172966
JJT-246	=	Iveco	Crossway LE	=	VNE5046M90M023528
JJT-247	=	Iveco	Crossway LE	=	VNE5046M50M023526
JJT-248	=	Iveco	Crossway LE	=	VNE5046M70M023530
JJT-249	=	Iveco	Crossway LE	=	VNE5046M00M023532
JJT-250	=	Iveco	Crossway LE	=	VNE5046M40M023534

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen telit:

#1503	=	GLP-203	=	Volvo		B8RLE 6x2		=	YV3T7U528F1172064
#1504	=	GLP-204	=	Volvo		B8RLE 6x2		=	YV3T7U520F1172065
#1505	=	GLP-205	=	Volvo		B8RLE 6x2		=	YV3T7U521F1172066
#1506	=	VXT-504	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894829
#1507	=	VXT-505	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894832
#1508	=	VXT-506	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894897
#1509	=	VXT-507	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894892
#1510	=	VXT-508	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894902
#1511	=	VXT-509	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894905
#1512	=	VXT-510	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894910
#1513	=	VXT-511	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894912
#1514	=	VXT-512	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894924
#1515	=	VXT-513	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894919
#1516	=	VXT-514	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894944
#1517	=	VXT-515	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894927
#1518	=	VXT-516	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895010
#1519	=	VXT-517	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894992
#1520	=	VXT-518	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895004
#1521	=	VXT-519	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001894998
#1522	=	VXT-521	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895022
#1523	=	VXT-522	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895016
#1524	=	VXT-523	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895122
#1525	=	VXT-524	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895108
#1526	=	VXT-525	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895034
#1527	=	VXT-526	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895028
#1528	=	VXT-527	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895040
#1529	=	VXT-528	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895115
#1530	=	VXT-529	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895147
#1531	=	VXT-530	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895140
#1532	=	VXT-531	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895043
#1533	=	VXT-532	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895150
#1534	=	VXT-533	=	Scania	K280UB 6x2	=	YS2K6X20001895196

----------


## kuukanko

Lisää rekisteröityjä Nobinan Volvo 8900LE:itä:
SNM-338
SNM-339
SNM-340
JJT-244

----------


## zige94

Tammenlundin Volvo 8900LE telejä

#35 GLP-235
#39 GLP-239

----------


## kuukanko

> Tammenlundin Volvo 8900LE telejä
> 
> #35 GLP-235
> #39 GLP-239


GLP-233 ... GLP-242 ovat kaikki äskettäin käyttöönotettuja Volvo 8900:ia. Eiköhän ne ole siis TLL 33 - 42.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän liikenteen Citeoita:

#567, rek. VXT-470
#572, rek. VXT-465
#578, rek. VXT-474

----------


## Karosa

Nobinan autoja:

#938	=	SNM-338	=	Volvo	B8RLE	=	YV3T7U529F1172946
#939	=	SNM-339	=	Volvo	B8RLE	=	YV3T7U520F1172947
#940	=	SNM-340	=	Volvo	B8RLE	=	YV3T7U522F1172948

Tammelundin Liikenteen autoja:

#27	=	SLX-816	=	VDL	Citea LLE-120	=	XNL405E100B004613
#28	=	SLX-817	=	VDL	Citea LLE-120	=	XNL405E100B004614
#29	=	SLX-818	=	VDL	Citea LLE-120	=	XNL405E100B004615
#30	=	SLX-819	=	VDL	Citea LLE-120	=	XNL405E100B004616
#31	=	SLX-820	=	VDL	Citea LLE-120	=	XNL405E100B004617
#32	=	SLX-821	=	VDL	Citea LLE-120	=	XNL405E100B004618

#33	=	GLP-233	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2 =	YV3T7U524F1172420
#34	=	GLP-234	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U526F1172421
#35	=	GLP-235	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U520F1172530
#36	=	GLP-236	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U522F1172531
#37	=	GLP-237	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U524F1172532
#38	=	GLP-238	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U526F1172533
#39	=	GLP-239	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U521F1172651
#40	=	GLP-240	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U523F1172652
#41	=	GLP-241	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U525F1172653
#42	=	GLP-242	=	Volvo	B8RLE 6x2	=	YV3T7U527F1172654

----------


## kuukanko

Lisää Nobinan Citaroita rekisteriin:
JJT-274
JJT-276
JJT-277
JJT-278
JJT-279
JJT-280

----------


## Eppu

VXT-464 on JyLi #576.

----------


## kuukanko

Kovanen Yhtiöt: Mercedes-Benz Travego RHD-L GLK-409

----------


## Eppu

VXT-467 on JL #573, alusta ...4627. #594 on alusta ...4635. #579 puolestaan on alusta ...4633.

----------


## LimoSWN

Linja-autoja lie ne nämäkin

Kmx-611
Kmx-612
Kmx-613
Kmx-614
Kmx-615
Kmx-616
Kmx -617
Kmx -618
Kmx -619

Ford Transit
Yksikerroksinen (CW) 3ov
2198cm
Käyttöönotto: 03.08.2015
Seur.kats.  03.02 - 03.08.2016
Vakuutus: A-vakuutus
Omist.  Nordea Rahoitus suomi Oy, Leasing Nordea
Halt. J. Vainion Liikenne Oy,  Salo

----------


## Eppu

Jyväskylän autoja vielä:
#573 VXT-467
#570 VXT-466
#596 VXT-479
#577 VXT-463

----------


## kuukanko

Lauantaina on rekisteröity loputkin Nobinan Citarot:
JJT-265
JJT-267
JJT-275

----------


## JT

Sellainen huomio, että Nobina #946 onkin JJT-247 ja #947 JJT-246.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän liikenne #580 taitaa olla mainitsematta? Kilvet tuolle VXT-476.

----------


## Mikko121

Ja vielä JL571 ja kilvet VXT-472

----------


## Mikko121

Pari teippaamatonta VDL:ää Jyväskylän liikenteellä:

SLX-831 ja -832

edit. SLX - 828-833 ovat juuri kilvitettyjä VDL citeoita, mutta nuo 2 jo ainakin Jyväskylässä

----------


## Mikko121

JL 562 on SLX-829. 

Vähän epävarmempi havainto JL 561 SLX -831

----------


## Mikko121

Lisää Jyväskylän liikenteen VDL:ää

SLX-831 oli #561 niinkuin aiemmin olinkin havaitsevinani.

SLX-828 on #563
SLX-833 on #597
SLX-837 on #599

----------


## Mavi

JL598 on SLX-832

----------


## kuukanko

Linja-autoliike S. Kosonen #5: Scania OmniExpress, TZS-938

----------


## Pulustaja

SLX-847, SLX-848 ja SLX-849 Koskilinjojen VDL:iä.

----------


## Mikko121

Muutama Jyväskylän liikenne taas.

SLX-830 #566
SLX-838 #568
SLX-839 #565

----------


## Mikko121

Tämä taitaa olla viimeinen Jyväskylän VDL:

SLX-836 on #569

----------


## antsa

Koskilinjojen VDL:t 165 - 169 järjestyksessä SLX-845 - SLX-849.

----------


## antsa

Tuo Setra SNM-346 on Lehtimäen Liikenne.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com:n F1:llä meni aamulla Astromega SNJ-740. Myös SNJ-739 on uusi Astromega.

----------


## kuukanko

> OnniBus.com:n F1:llä meni aamulla Astromega SNJ-740. Myös SNJ-739 on uusi Astromega.


Molemmat olivat äsken Kampin terminaalissa. SNJ-739 oli OB F339 ja SNJ-740 OB F340.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuo Setra SNM-346 on Lehtimäen Liikenne.


Tämä on vielä kokovalkoinen, vain Lehtimäen kyltti ikkunalla. Bongattu ja kuvattu tänään Turun satamassa lähdössä Ahvenanmaalle.

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #110, Volvo B11R 9700S = GLP-185.

Pohjolan Liikenne #111, Volvo B11R 9700S = GLP-186.

----------


## jtm

Tänään 29.9 Lappeenranta - Helsinki välillä uusi Onnibus.com:in #F341, SNJ-341

----------


## Eppu

Onnibus markkinoi itseään Tampereen Keskustorilla, näytillä uusimmasta sarjasta autot F339, F342 ja F343. Nämä siis SNJ-kilpisiä, joista kaksi viimeistä voi täydentää tänä vuonna rekisteröityjen listaan.

----------


## Karosa

Stadin ammattiopiston uusi 1-2-1 ovinen Scania K250UB OmniExpress 320 LE on SNM-151.

----------


## kuukanko

Kampin terminaalissa oli tänään OnniBus.comin Astromega F345 SNJ-745.

----------


## Pulustaja

Koskilinjat #165 SLX-845: XNL405E100B004608
Koskilinjat #166 SLX-846: XNL405E100B004609
Koskilinjat #167 SLX-847: XNL405E100B004610

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuo Setra SNM-346 on Lehtimäen Liikenne.


Numeroa 12 noudattaa hän.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinjalla on uusia Volvo 9700:ia rekistereillä VXO-536 = 452 ja VXO-534 = 454.

----------


## antsa

Volvo B11R ja 9700H UG ovat nuo.

----------


## KriZuu

Porin Linjojen uusi 2-akselinen OmniExpress 320LE #22 (SLU-292) sekä Pohjolan Matkan kaksi uutta 2-akselista 9700H:ta #37 (RSH-395) ja #48 (RSH-396).

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kollegalta saatuja Volvo-tietoja:
- Pohjolan Matka 37/RSH-395  Volvo B11R (YV3T2U823GA174851)/Volvo 9700H UG (Lieto 1465-1), 12,66-metrinen
- Pohjolan Matka 48/RSH-396  Volvo B11R (YV3T2U827GA174853)/Volvo 9700H UG (Lieto 1465-2), 12,66-metrinen
- Pohjolan Matka 148/RSH-397  Volvo B11R (YV3T2U827GA175016)/Volvo 9700H UG (Lieto 1466-1), 13,26-metrinen
- Pohjolan Matka  94/RSH-394  Volvo B11R (YV3T2U820GA175018)/Volvo 9700H UG (Lieto 1466-2), 13,26-metrinen

TKL:n autolle 43/ZKM-343 sain alustanumeron YV3T7U520G1174117, korinumeroa en tiedä.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/22327489193

----------


## Karosa

Vekarajärven varuskunnassa kiiltää uusi Scania Touring, rekisteriltään SNM-149.

----------


## Rehtori

> Vekarajärven varuskunnassa kiiltää uusi Scania Touring, rekisteriltään SNM-149.


Scania Higer
12742cm3
Teho: 302 kW
Valmistenumero: YS2K4X20001893673
Käyttöönotto 9.10.2015
Omistaja: Puolustusvoimat, Puolustusvoimien Logistiikkalaitoksen esikunta, Tampere
Haltija: Puolustusvoimat, Karjalan Prikaati, Vekaranjärvi
Istumapaikkoja 51
Väri: valkoinen

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Onnibusin F341/SNJ-741 on se sarjaan sopiva YE2X27SD368D55854. https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/23591799392/

----------


## KriZuu

Koulutuskeskus Salpaukseen saatu ajoon uusi Volvo B8R 9500 (YIZ-467), käyttöönotto 13.11.2015. Omistajana Päijät-Hämeen koulutuskonserni -kuntayhtymä.

----------


## antsa

Koiviston autolla jo muutaman päivän linjalla on ollut uusi kabus 322 TZS-902. Toiseksi viimeinen pikavuoroauto.

----------


## antsa

Nuo Helbin 1535 - 1542 Omniexpressit on Scania k250UB.

----------


## Wito

> Nuo Helbin 1535 - 1542 Omniexpressit on Scania k250UB.


Minun tietojeni mukaan 1541 ja 1542 olisivat K280UB

----------


## Karosa

> Minun tietojeni mukaan 1541 ja 1542 olisivat K280UB


Kyllä näin on, ovat Cumminsin koneella kuten ÅL #3.

----------


## antsa

Kiitti huomiosta  :Wink:  Täytyy korjata omiin tilastoihinkin tuo.

----------


## Karosa

Nobinan vuodenvaihteen kaikki mersut ovat kilvissä:

#982  #990
VXV-582  VXV-590

----------


## Karosa

> Nobinan vuodenvaihteen kaikki mersut ovat kilvissä:
> 
> #982  #990
> VXV-582  VXV-590


Toki siis #981 on myös VXV-581.

Huomioni kiinnittyi siihen, että myös A1-tyypin Citarot ovat mallia LE MÜ eikä LE Ü, kuten Lehtimäen vastaavat.

----------


## KriZuu

Pohjolan Liikenne #112 (UZA-598), VDL Futura FMD2-129

----------


## Karosa

> Pohjolan Liikenne #112 (UZA-598), VDL Futura FMD2-129


Myös toinen löytyy, #113, UZA-599.

Pohjolat:
#112, FMD2 135-370, XNL501E100D005010
#113, FMD2 135-370, XNL501E100D005011

Nobinat:
#981, WEB62851313130349
#982, WEB62851313130350
#983, WEB62852413130270
#984, WEB62852413130267
#985, WEB62852413130288
#986, WEB62852413130289
#987, WEB62851313130351
#988, WEB62852413130271
#989, WEB62852413129669
#990, WEB62852413129670

----------


## Zetor

> Myös toinen löytyy, #113, UZA-599.


Ja oikea mallihan molemmille on FMD2-135/370.

----------


## Karosa

> Ja oikea mallihan molemmille on FMD2-135/370.


Tuollaista mallia ei löydykään VDL Bus & Coachin nettisivuilta, olisiko noille tarkempia tietoja (kuten nettisivuilta löytää) eli pituus, akseliväli jne?  :Wink:

----------


## Zetor

> Tuollaista mallia ei löydykään VDL Bus & Coachin nettisivuilta, olisiko noille tarkempia tietoja (kuten nettisivuilta löytää) eli pituus, akseliväli jne?


Nuo ovatkin ensimmäiset laatuaan. Akseliväli on sama 7430mm kuin 14,8m teliautoissa. Kokonaispituutta löytyy 13475mm. Muuta ihmeellistä noiden mitoissa ei olekaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Toki siis #981 on myös VXV-581.
> 
> Huomioni kiinnittyi siihen, että myös A1-tyypin Citarot ovat mallia LE MÜ eikä LE Ü, kuten Lehtimäen vastaavat.


Mille linjoille A1 Citarot on ajateltu?

----------


## Miska

> Mille linjoille A1 Citarot on ajateltu?


Helsingin linjalle 93.

----------


## fani

Miten nuo A1 Citarot eroaa Nobinan A2 Citaroihin? Onko nämä siis takaovettomia, vai lyhyempiä?

----------


## KriZuu

> Miten nuo A1 Citarot eroaa Nobinan A2 Citaroihin? Onko nämä siis takaovettomia, vai lyhyempiä?


Ovat takaovettomia, mutta kuitenkin pituudeltaan 13-metrisiä (LE MÜ) kuten muut Nobinan Citarot.

----------


## Karosa

> Ovat takaovettomia, mutta kuitenkin pituudeltaan 13-metrisiä (LE MÜ) kuten muut Nobinan Citarot.


Uskallan jopa väittää, että ovat lyhyempiä kuin A2:t, en tiedä miksi moinen mallimerkintä.

----------


## fani

> Uskallan jopa väittää, että ovat lyhyempiä kuin A2:t, en tiedä miksi moinen mallimerkintä.


Mitä hyötyä siitä muuten olisi ottaa 13-metrinen Citaro ilman takaovea? Eikös A1:set voi korvata A2:silla tai jotain sinnepäin? Eli A2 olisi siis parempi kuin A1?

----------


## KriZuu

> Uskallan jopa väittää, että ovat lyhyempiä kuin A2:t, en tiedä miksi moinen mallimerkintä.


Mielenkiintoista, kun olen ymmärtänyt että LE MÜ on 13-metrinen, ja lyhyempi malli sitten LE Ü.

----------


## Karosa

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen uudet vuodenvaihteen Omnit:

#1601#1607
ENB-355  ENB-361

Alustanumerot järjestyksessä:

#1601, YS2K4X20001896527
#1602, YS2K4X20001896629
#1603, YS2K4X20001896650
#1604, YS2K4X20001896662
#1605, YS2K4X20001896702
#1606, YS2K4X20001896689
#1607, YS2K4X20001896796

----------


## antsa

Koiviston auton viimeinen kabuskin rekisteröitiin jo loka-marraskuussa vaikkei linjalla vielä ole ollutkaan. Auto 324 on TZS-904.

----------


## kalle.

http://www.trafi.fi/filebank/a/14518...oulu_2015.xlsx

Jostain syystä Trafin tiedoissa on Vanhooleja vähemmän kuin täällä on listattuna.

----------


## antsa

Eikös tuolta puutu TKL:n 49 SNJ-753 Volvo B8R ? Minun mielestä sekin tuli viime vuonna ?

----------


## Karosa

Lyttylän Liikenteellä on teli-Higer, SNM-225.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tuollaista mallia ei löydykään VDL Bus & Coachin nettisivuilta, olisiko noille tarkempia tietoja (kuten nettisivuilta löytää) eli pituus, akseliväli jne?


VDL:n sivuilta löytyy uutinen uudesta mallista ja siitä että Pohjolan autot ovat sen ensimmäiset toimitukset.

http://www.vdlbuscoach.com/News/News...n-Finland.aspx

http://www.vdlbuscoach.com/News/News...programma.aspx

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Myös toinen löytyy, #113, UZA-599.
> 
> Pohjolat:
> #112, FMD2 135-370, XNL501E100D005010
> #113, FMD2 135-370, XNL501E100D005011
> ...


PL 112/UZA-598 näyttäisi sittenkin olevan XNL501E100D0050*03*. 
Tuli sattumalta eteen, kun eräs hollantilainen harrastaja kommentoi suttuista Flickr-kuvaani :-) : https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/24601131431
Utsin sitten TraFista varuksi myös sisarauton (113/UZA-599) ja se on tuo tarjottu XNL501E100D005011.

----------


## Rehtori

Listalta puuttuu vielä Pulustusvoimille (Ilmasotakoulu, Tikkakoski) mennyt Scania Omni Express.

SNM-193
YS2K4X20001893728
Käyttöönotto: 16.11.2015

----------

